

Why not store files on the desktop? - pmw
http://philip4g.blogspot.com/2013/01/why-not-store-files-on-desktop.html

======
draz
From the time I got Dropbox, I stopped saving anything I cared about on my
desktop, My Documents/Documents (OSX), or any other random place on my
computer. (It would be nice, however, if Dropbox added some secure folders
with encryption/password. But that's a whole other discussion....). I'm
curious to know whether other people also abandoned local storage in favor of
the "Dropbox model" I am using.

